# Change a letter make a new word ~Part 7~



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Last word was ....

Toasted


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

roasted


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

started


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

starred


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

arrests


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

rashers


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

shavers


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

harvest


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

shatter


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

heaters


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

wreaths


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

weather


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

earthen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

unearth


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hearten


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

heathen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

heather


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

leather


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Feather


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

feature


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Refutal


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

refusal


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Recusal


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

accuser


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Accused


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

succeed


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Seduces


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

duchess


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Douches (looks like it's just me and you Justone!)


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

pouches (think you're right! )


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Poaches


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

porches


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

torches


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

escorts


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

crosses


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

crossed


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Sourced


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

detours


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Editors


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

strides


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Resists


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

priests


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Sisters


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Tresses


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

resents


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Senders


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

tenders


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Lenders


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

dealers


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Release


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Pleased


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

stapled


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Stalled


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

details


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Stifled


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

trifled


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Trailed


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

radiate


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Radiale


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

REDIAL


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

ladder


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Sadder


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

dreams


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Creams


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

sacred


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Screed


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

decree


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

degree


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

greedy


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

dygress


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

digress


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Girdles


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

bridles


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Riddles


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Fiddles


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

piddles


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Piddler (hee hee)


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

rippled


----------

